# Excellent Service



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Placed my first order with Clean and Shiny this week (ORDER NO. SO42312) and just wanted to say what an excellent service it was. Good prices and fast delivery. It won’t be my last order, cheers lads.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

As soon as I saw the title I thought its a good chance you where referring to C&S.

The mutts springs to mind - just gutted I missed their last sale.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

2Buckets said:


> Placed my first order with Clean and Shiny this week (ORDER NO. SO42312) and just wanted to say what an excellent service it was. Good prices and fast delivery. It won't be my last order, cheers lads.


Thanks very much :thumb: We really appreciate you taking the time to post the kind words!


----------

